# Look what I found getting thrown out!



## MrColumbia (May 1, 2017)

It's a 1954 Jet Rider 5-Star in complete original and unmolested condition. In rideable condition no less. Actually it kind of found me. One of my readers who received the bike new for his birthday was getting rid of it, his kids wanted nothing to do with it and was on the verge of throwing it out. He found my web site and emailed me asking if I knew any museum or collectors that would want it for free. I think it was worth 5 hours on the road today for this one.

I guess I have a new project after the two 1943's I am presently working on. This one just needs some gentile cleaning and a tune up.


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2017)

WOW!!! Very Nice!


----------



## Buckeye17 (May 1, 2017)

Nice!!


----------



## bikeyard (May 1, 2017)

That is nice!  And very kind of him


----------



## hellobuddy (May 1, 2017)

good find


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 1, 2017)

GOOD DEAL!
NICE BIKE!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 1, 2017)

...wow...

Glad this one found it's way to the right place


----------



## the2finger (May 1, 2017)

WaaWaaWeeWaa


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 1, 2017)

Holy Cow.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 1, 2017)

You wanna double your money?


----------



## bikewhorder (May 1, 2017)

A one owner bike no less! How could anyone consider throwing out something they've been taking care of for like 60+ years.  That's so crazy.


----------



## rollfaster (May 1, 2017)

Super sweet!


----------



## Euphman06 (May 1, 2017)

Wow! Nice score cant argue with the price

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrColumbia (May 1, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> A one owner bike no less! How could anyone consider throwing out something they've been taking care of for like 60+ years.  That's so crazy.





When he first contacted me the bike was described as solid rust and in poor shape but no pictures were offered. It had sentimental value only and he wanted the bike to go to someone who would preserve it and appreciate it. When I finally got some pictures of it I was blown away and told him so. His only concern was that the bike live on.


----------



## catfish (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Jimmy V (May 1, 2017)

Great save!  Thankfully he had the good sense to contact you and took the time. And green, I love green!


----------



## sludgeguy (May 1, 2017)

I think the bike found it's way to the right guy! What an excellent score!!
Hey if they need someone to take out the trash give them my number, please!!


----------



## Awhipple (May 1, 2017)

Wow! Cool story also.


----------



## HARPO (May 1, 2017)

You're a Magnet!...


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 2, 2017)

I think it's only worth a 4 hour drive. lol kidding! That's a beautiful bike!!! Nice save!


----------



## gkeep (May 2, 2017)

Fantastic that it found a good home! Congratulations, a real head turner and great story.


----------



## partsguy (May 3, 2017)

Hard to believe that in 2017, we're still throwing away items from the 1950's. This is most significant RESCUE of the year!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 3, 2017)

I'd say this is just your karmic reward for all the free info, resources and expertise you've provided over the years and establishing yourself as the go to guy for all things Columbia.  I know it can be a thankless job at times but every now and then pays off.  Thank you for doing what you do, you earned this bike and then some!


----------



## MrColumbia (May 3, 2017)

The story gets better. The owner claims he has a basement full of antiques all packed away in boxes and offered to let me come back to pic them.


----------



## DoggieDodaac (Jan 19, 2018)

MrColumbia said:


> It's a 1954 Jet Rider 5-Star in complete original and unmolested condition. In rideable condition no less. Actually it kind of found me. One of my readers who received the bike new for his birthday was getting rid of it, his kids wanted nothing to do with it and was on the verge of throwing it out. He found my web site and emailed me asking if I knew any museum or collectors that would want it for free. I think it was worth 5 hours on the road today for this one.
> 
> I guess I have a new project after the two 1943's I am presently working on. This one just needs some gentile cleaning and a tune up.
> 
> ...



What is the story with that front wheel hub? It looks pretty large. She is a remarkable machine. Thank you for your post.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 19, 2018)

DoggieDodaac said:


> What is the story with that front wheel hub? It looks pretty large. She is a remarkable machine. Thank you for your post.




Looks like a front expander brake hub.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 19, 2018)

Very nice. Glad it was saved. I love those Columbia's. Congrats.
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 22, 2018)

DoggieDodaac said:


> What is the story with that front wheel hub? It looks pretty large. She is a remarkable machine. Thank you for your post.




It is the stock drum brake.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 22, 2018)

MrColumbia said:


> The story gets better. The owner claims he has a basement full of antiques all packed away in boxes and offered to let me come back to pic them.



So was there anything good in the basement?


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 22, 2018)

Great find! Enjoy cleaning it up!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 23, 2018)

bikewhorder said:


> So was there anything good in the basement?




Haven't got back there yet but in talking to him it sounds like a lot of glass he collected in the 80's and linens. Probably not worth my time in going back.


----------



## Sven (Jan 23, 2018)

NICE SCORE !!!


----------



## sue12 (Jan 23, 2018)

Simply gorgeous. These finds do happen. Not often but just often enough too keep this fish on the line! This one is just one of those kind the memories are made off. I bet it made a lot of people smile over the years. Even if it is a one owner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribble (Jan 27, 2018)




----------

